# [solved] warning: agent returned different signature type

## Gooberpatrol66

When I ssh to my server I get this message:

 *Quote:*   

> nathan@gentoolaptop ~ $ ssh gentooserver
> 
> warning: agent returned different signature type ssh-rsa (expected rsa-sha2-512)

 

How can I fix this message?Last edited by Gooberpatrol66 on Wed Oct 31, 2018 9:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bunder

it's a gnome-keyring-daemon bug, if you don't use it you can just kill it.  depending on which WM/DE you use, it might get run on every login.

i had a link to the actual bug but i can't find it at the moment.

----------

## virtguru

 *bunder wrote:*   

> it's a gnome-keyring-daemon bug, if you don't use it you can just kill it.  depending on which WM/DE you use, it might get run on every login.
> 
> i had a link to the actual bug but i can't find it at the moment.

 

Think its this one  ?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/658038

----------

## bunder

The linked gnupg bug in 658038 looks familar but I think they're in the same boat because gnome-keyring also handles gpg keys.

edit: here was the thread I was looking for https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1082598.html

edit2: and the bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/658646

----------

## virtguru

 *bunder wrote:*   

> The linked gnupg bug in 658038 looks familar but I think they're in the same boat because gnome-keyring also handles gpg keys.
> 
> edit: here was the thread I was looking for https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1082598.html
> 
> edit2: and the bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/658646

 

Yeah it was my assumption that 658038 was in the same boat, Although on another note also seen a similar issue packet_write error from https://dev.gnupg.org/T3880 and https://bugs.gentoo.org/653960 . 

Im curious @OP if you try to circumvent the agent if that works in your case ?

----------

## Gooberpatrol66

The gnome-keyring upgrade to 3.28 solved it

----------

